# Diagnose about plant health



## Titou (27 Feb 2016)

Hi everyone,

I think plants in my wabi kusa are not very healthy.

I buy the wabi ball "ready to use" in a specialized aquarium shop.
When I buy it (2 weeks ago), they seems rather healthy.

Light is a 18W led panel 5000 kelvin (20 cm between light and plants).
Temperature is quite cold because of winter... (18 °C).

Extremities of some plant become yellow or brown.
Plants doesn't grow.

I have got Tropica fertilizer and I put it only 1 time.

Should I need vaporize ?
Sourd I need fertilize ?
Too much or not enough light ?
Can you help me to diagnose if something is doing wrong in my wabi kusa ?

Thank you very much !

PS sorry for mistake, I'm french...




 

 

 

 



[RSVP=40105]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]


----------



## Nelson (27 Feb 2016)

I'd guess needs more humidity.


----------



## sa80mark (27 Feb 2016)

Greenfingers is the man for this one, from what I can see I'd say your on the right path, wabi can take a month or 2 to get going, mine took a good 8 weeks before it started to grow properly, other factors such as room temperature can play a big part in plant health, remove the yellow and damaged leafs as this will allow the plants to use there energy on healthy growth, 
Hope that helps
Mark


----------



## rebel (28 Feb 2016)

while you try to figure things out, I'd warp with clingfilm to increase humidity, increase light (bring it closer so that it also keeps it warm.


----------



## GHNelson (28 Feb 2016)

As the other members have stated!
You have to keep the humidity level up!
Place the bowl in clear plastic bag...with the corners inverted over the bowl this will allow the condensation to run back into the bowl!
Remove the bag every couple of days for a short period of time so the plants have some fresh air...also spray the plants with RO or Distilled or even rain water after removing the plastic bag!
You can make a few holes on the bag to help with climtisation!
Cheers hoggie


----------



## Titou (3 Mar 2016)

Hello

I put a large transparent bowl on the wabi kusa to increase humidity.
And I vaporize everyday.
I don't see amelioration for the moment.

Leave become yellow blade, after brown, and after moldy.
You can see picture.

My led panel is 4000K, could it be not enough to make photosynthetis ?
Power is 18W, approximatively 1200 lumens.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Berlioz (13 Mar 2016)

The light should be more than plenty. 

Like the others have said, I'd say it's a humidity issue. If it has come straight from the shop and into your home, it will still be acclimating. Mine usually take a few weeks to adjust, even if it is something as simple as moving one to another room in the house. Don't be afraid to get in there with some scissors and remove any yellow/dead/damaged leaves. Hydrocotyle does really well at room humidity. Here's one I had going a few months ago.


----------

